# ok for a temporary cage?



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

is this okay for a temp. for 2, 4 week ratties? the bar spacing is 1/4" and its 28'' high and 17" wide and 15 deep, and about 3 levels. I'm probably going to get an FN in about 6 months at the most. but At least itll be bigger than their made-for-guinea pig-two-level cage.


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

I have that same cage and I used it for my foster mommy and her litter of four. It is fine for two babies until they hit about 10 weeks. It's too small for up to 6 months from now.

Remember, babies will run and play with each other. A cage that won't be big enough for them to do so, will result in a lesser activity level.

Can you afford the $100 for the Super Pet Exotics cage? This cage is small enough bar spacing for babies AND can fit 4-5 rats....you won't need an FN, hehe...they will have TONS of room!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

hmm im a little tight on money now but i start my job in two weeks, so should i buy it? its only 20 USD on craigslist, so ill get my next check about 2 weeks from then. so theyll be around 8 weeks. Then i'll probably splurge on an FN 141 and cover it with hardware mesh in the mean time. HOW expensive is the mesh anyhow?


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

I would hold off on this cage and save your money for a large cage.

Honestly, I would completely hold off on getting any rats until you can afford the cage and the modifications to go with it. Along with the cage, you also need toys...hammocks...bedding, ect. If you start your job in 2 weeks, does this mean you don't have a vet fund yet?

I would also keep the SP Exotics cage in mind, you won't have to modify it, fits 4-5 rats, lots of shelves and ramps, cheaper than the 141, and takes up less space. Have you seen this cage? It is very nice for the money.


----------



## AZratkeeper (Jan 27, 2008)

by mesh i assume your talking about hardware cloth it costs around $20 it varys but the is a pretty genral price for it


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

You seem set on the FN, which is an excellent choice. According to the cage calculator, this cage can hold two rats if the space is used wisely. So with lots of hammocks and things, this cage should be fine for two rats. If they're females, they won't get as big so will have more personal space. If they're males, they won't be too incredibly active, so it should be okay.


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

Katherose said:


> You seem set on the FN, which is an excellent choice. According to the cage calculator, this cage can hold two rats if the space is used wisely. So with lots of hammocks and things, this cage should be fine for two rats. If they're females, they won't get as big so will have more personal space. If they're males, they won't be too incredibly active, so it should be okay.


I have to disagree, this cage is absolutely NOT okay for two rats, even females. It is fine for babies up to 10 or so weeks old.

I had my rescue mom and her four 4 week old babies in this cage until they were 7 weeks old, at that time...Mommy and daughter went to a new home, two of the boys went to a new home, and one of the male boys I kept in this cage until he was roughly 13 weeks old, then he went into the Feisty Ferret cage with the "big boys".

When you put a few hammocks and toys in this cage, it has barely enough room for one rat. If I am correct, moomoo is planning on keeping them in this cage until they are 6 months old when he can afford the FN.


Here is a picture of this cage once decorated:












As you can see, if leaves little room for two rats to live comfortably with enough space, that is why it should only be used as a temporary cage for rats up to about 10 weeks old.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

We have 2 of those in the rescue. They are VERY tiny. For a very very temp cage for young rats, it's okay... But the shelves are tiny (not even half the cage on the very top, though the middle floor is a full one. There's very, very little room for decoration. Personally, I think they're best for hamsters! 

Edit: *g* Hi AmyBunny! I just went to my GM thread to see if you'd mentioned the diminsions... Just to illustrate how small it was. Got confused to see the same photo here.


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey Kimmie! Yep, it's me, lol.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

so much good infomation!

I already have my rats in a three story coast cage, but it's far too small for my rat's to grow up in. And I hadn't planned on a second cage, so i already established a relationship with my vet and how much he charges for spaying and tumor removal. Everything's already thought out except once i saw how active these little ratties are, i decided on a new cage. SO I FOUND THIS ONE.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/for/562763315.html

already called her, picking it up saturday.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice stuff included, too! Except for the dust, of course!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

Kimmiekins said:


> Nice stuff included, too! Except for the dust, of course!


right!? a wonderful price. and so affordable!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful. Enjoy it! Of course, we expect pics.


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

Great cage and a nice find! Does it have a base to it? I can't tell by the pictures .


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

AmyBunny said:


> Great cage and a nice find! Does it have a base to it? I can't tell by the pictures .


yes, there is one, but its very shallow, which is fine because ill most likely use fleece. I did have one concern though, the bar spacing. since it still is a "chinchilla" cage the bar spacing might be waaaayyy to wide for 4 week old girl ratties


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

moomoo said:


> AmyBunny said:
> 
> 
> > Great cage and a nice find! Does it have a base to it? I can't tell by the pictures .
> ...


Yes, it will be, but just cover it with hardware cloth . Do you know how wide the bar spacing is? It wouldn't rock if you had to keep it covered with hardware cloth for the whole time you own this cage, because if you had female rats, then they may be small enough to squeeze through when they are full grown.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

we just used this wiring stuff for a temp cage my mum had for her ratties

i have 3 10 week old rats in a 2 level wide cage ..and they have plenty of room still - but as they get older and bigger i will be upgrading as well ..put it this way so far my 3 girls have room to run/play/fight and they also have toys food bowls treat bowls and beds and a hammock and still have the room - if u can fit the above in a cage with room for ur ratties to run and play then its ok ..if they dnt have much room or u cant fit the above in they should really be in the cage - hope that makes sense!
Jess x


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

i meant shouldnt really be in the cage ..ooopps
Jess x


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

AmyBunny said:


> Yes, it will be, but just cover it with hardware cloth . Do you know how wide the bar spacing is? It wouldn't rock if you had to keep it covered with hardware cloth for the whole time you own this cage, because if you had female rats, then they may be small enough to squeeze through when they are full grown.


1"!


i just picked it up today. It's enormous! The simple accessories i had in my old cage make this cage look naked in comparison to my old coast cage. The girls can fit right through the bars but since i picked it up later on in the day, there was really no time to get hardware cloth so i covered all the bottom holes with zip ties. I noticed the girls don't try to escape through higher bars so its pretty effective so far. They're completely terrified of going up and down the ramp but im sure they'll get used to it. Im almost certain i will get an FN sometime soon, so this cage is yet another temporary. 

notice Phoebe's size comparison. Shes the one stuffing her face. ..like always. 









and in this one, i added a pant leg for added fun. turns out, theyre horrified of it.


----------

